# What's your race yo?



## Going Sane (Oct 24, 2012)

I want to check if my calculations are correct. 
Also im not leaning too much into stereotypes, although i unconsciously do generalize like most people living in this system.


----------



## Wagnerian (Aug 5, 2014)

The 500-meter dash.......

Ah, I just saw the poll, you mean like that.......Indians and their Spanish invaders, so I put 'mixed'. Everyone from Puerto Rico wants to be an Indian even though we're all only 14% Indian or so, give or take.


----------



## xMissChloex (Oct 7, 2012)

I'm white motherf***er!


----------



## Jade18 (Mar 6, 2011)

Who cares yo?


----------



## HenceNoStepsTaken (Oct 2, 2014)

Pale as ever. I don't need camouflage in winter.


----------



## Going Sane (Oct 24, 2012)

Chloe17 said:


> I'm white motherf***er!


i had a feeling that's what you where :evil



Wagnerian said:


> The 500-meter dash.......
> 
> Ah, I just saw the poll, you mean like that.......Indians and their Spanish invaders, so I put 'mixed'. Everyone from Puerto Rico wants to be an Indian even though we're all only 14% Indian or so, give or take.


same, that is mestizo or hispanic but i guess is fine.
I added Hispanic even tho is an ethnicity because theres large number of us but is fine. :l



Jade18 said:


> Who cares yo?


me yo


----------



## Going Sane (Oct 24, 2012)

now why did i put ebola zombie -_-


----------



## RelinquishedHell (Apr 10, 2012)

that race that likes fat white girls and cant get a taxi


----------



## Persephone The Dread (Aug 28, 2010)

Alien


----------



## Marko3 (Mar 18, 2014)

lol.. low fat White Yogurt.. hehe


----------



## slyfox (Nov 18, 2007)

White and nerdy


----------



## Marko3 (Mar 18, 2014)

^ lol epikk video


----------



## MindOverMood (Dec 12, 2009)




----------



## Going Sane (Oct 24, 2012)

MindOverMood said:


>





RelinquishedHell said:


> that race that likes fat white girls and cant get a taxi





HenceNoStepsTaken said:


> Pale as ever. I don't need camouflage in winter.





slyfox said:


> White and nerdy


:haha whites seem to be the majority


----------



## Joe (May 18, 2010)

yo im pure white boy home


----------



## firestar (Jun 27, 2009)

I'm racially mixed (half Japanese, half Caucasian) but both my parents are American.


----------



## Going Sane (Oct 24, 2012)

dam i just realized i should of made it multiple answer. 
So you can be ebola zombie and another race as well -_-
And i also forgot middle eastern, fck me what a fail >:L


----------



## nubly (Nov 2, 2006)

Chicano


----------



## vicente (Nov 10, 2003)

Ebola zombie.


----------



## Monotony (Mar 11, 2012)




----------



## Going Sane (Oct 24, 2012)

"Gavroche: i bet most of the ebola zombies are also caucasian" XD


----------



## knightofdespair (May 20, 2014)

Chomp those brains


----------



## Going Sane (Oct 24, 2012)

This is a mess.


----------



## monotonous (Feb 1, 2013)

saiyan


----------



## xgodmetashogun (Apr 2, 2013)

hunter


----------



## Persephone The Dread (Aug 28, 2010)

Going crazy said:


> This is a mess.


Why would you want it not to be?

I didn't vote btw, getting really pissed off with people always leaving the Alien/Extra terrestrial option out now. So Terracentric gawd.


----------



## Raeden (Feb 8, 2013)

Oh no! I clicked white before I saw the ebola zombie option. I will never be able to overcome my regret.


----------



## Going Sane (Oct 24, 2012)

IndigoPena said:


> Yo, that's the best possible outcome. I'm loving it.





Persephone The Dread said:


> Why would you want it not to be?
> 
> I didn't vote btw, getting really pissed off with people always leaving the Alien/Extra terrestrial option out now. So Terracentric gawd.


I wanted this to be a serious thread tho, like i was curious on the races of sas..
my asians fronds refused to take part in the project as well. :no


----------



## Ladysoul (Jan 24, 2014)

YOu 4got middle eastern :O everyones forgets them anyway -_-


----------



## Persephone The Dread (Aug 28, 2010)

Going crazy said:


> my asians fronds refused to take part in the project as well. :no


I understand, it's hard to make Asian fronds do what you say sometimes.










Look at them being all frondy and not doing what you tell them to :no


----------



## Going Sane (Oct 24, 2012)

Persephone The Dread said:


> I understand, it's hard to make Asian fronds do what you say sometimes.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


lol true i realized this just now, asian fronds won't be there for you nor listen to you whne you need em the most. :no



Kelebek said:


> YOu 4got middle eastern :O everyones forgets them anyway -_-


yep it was a major fail..although some due was telling me some middle eastern are also considered Caucasians


----------



## CowGoMoo (Apr 14, 2013)

@*Sahar* is a mestizo


----------



## Going Sane (Oct 24, 2012)

@Sahar is this true


----------



## Sahar (Jul 24, 2014)

It's very true


----------



## Neo1234 (Mar 6, 2012)

IndiaWALE


----------



## knightofdespair (May 20, 2014)

Sin said:


> I am the prince of all saiyans.


Super :clap


----------



## Persephone The Dread (Aug 28, 2010)

The Caucasian race by the way is either just people from the Caucausus region or Europeans, North Africans and West, central and South Asians. It's not synonymous with 'white' which is at its largest just including Europeans and pale Middle Eastern/North African people and at it's frequently smallest grouping just people from certain areas of Europe.

I mean if you expect people to neatly group themselves... I'm just saying. Middle Eastern isn't even the only region of people you've technically left out here there's a whole bunch of others who I know would not identify as any of these groups. Australian aborigines, Inuits, Polynesian people, Nenet people, loads of other people.

Why haven't you laid this out like an expansive, global, sociological study that might be referenced in National Geographic? :blank Son, I am disapoint.


----------



## Awkto Awktavious (May 11, 2011)

http://www.socialanxietysupport.com/forum/f36/what-race-are-you-3885/


----------



## Going Sane (Oct 24, 2012)

:hyperi know,i know guys. This thread was too spontaneous and not well planned out but despite me missing a few key components and the ebola zombie option ruining the whole thing, my thesis still turned out to be correct. Asians and Whites dominate SAS. Even from the SAS race poll thread Awkto Awktavious just linked you can see how the white man and the shady asian have been running SAS for years now.:cup
I will go into hiding now :hide


----------



## Going Sane (Oct 24, 2012)

CowGoMoo said:


> @*Sahar* is a mestizo


i could of swore it said "a dirty mestizo" yesturday but then again yesterday was a big blurr


----------



## 8888 (Oct 16, 2014)

lol @ the last option. I mean no offense to people with ebola though, is a terrible disease.


----------



## Going Sane (Oct 24, 2012)

8888 said:


> lol @ the last option. I mean no offense to people with ebola though, is a terrible disease.


please have some decency if not respect and not laugh at the ebola zombies :no


----------



## extremly (Oct 25, 2012)

I'm black, hispanic

FYI: Ebola Zombie is Resident Evil 5


----------



## ShatteredGlass (Oct 12, 2012)

i'm a white-bread person from north korea


----------



## EmpathicPsychopath (Oct 16, 2014)

In my head, I'm a descendant of the reptilian overlords who is obviously not fully human. Outside of my head, I'm half black, ignoring that genetic inheritance and gene expression do not work in such cut and dry ways. The other half does not matter, because half black. Do not ask why. That's how **** works around here.


----------



## Nunuc (Jul 9, 2013)

I'm a white Yoyo.


----------



## Going Sane (Oct 24, 2012)

EmpathicPsychopath said:


> In my head, I'm a descendant of the reptilian overlords who is obviously not fully human. Outside of my head, I'm half black, ignoring that genetic inheritance and gene expression do not work in such cut and dry ways. The other half does not matter, because half black. Do not ask why. That's how **** works around here.


Do you shape shift :0



extremly said:


> I'm black, hispanic
> 
> FYI: Ebola Zombie is Resident Evil 5


Ready for the zombie apocalypse:afr



Glass-Shards said:


> i'm a white-bread person from north korea


that is a cool breed yo


----------

